# Mac OS & Ubuntu: quel format pour les partitions



## Viciminty (26 Mai 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

je souhaite installer ubuntu sur mon iMac et je me pose 2 questions:
-quel format dois-je choisir pour la partition ubuntu?
Apparemment le format ext3 est conseillé, mais est-ce que les disques durs externes qui fonctionnent avec les systemes de fichiers Mac et windows fonctionnent aussi avec un linux sur ext3?

-sous ubuntu, est-ce que je pourrai acceder aux fichiers (fichiers audio et video principalement) qui se trouvent sur la partition Mac OS?
Sinon, si je créé une 3eme partition à laquelle je pourrai acceder depuis les 2 OS, y-a-t'il une marche à suivre particulière? et encore une fois quel format choisir pour cette 3eme partition?

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## trodat (26 Mai 2009)

Pour la partition linux, il vaut mieux la mettre en ext4.
Ubuntu peut accéder aux fichiers de ta partition mac OS par contre l'inverse n'est possible (ou alors en installant des logiciels).


----------



## GillesF (26 Mai 2009)

Mouai, l'ext4 n'est pas encore officiellement supporté sur ubuntu 9.04... mais bon c'est vrai que les risques sont minimes.

En tous cas, ext3 ou ext4 pour tes partitions


----------

